

Why Apple Is Afraid Of Bitcoin - damian2000
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/06/13/why-apple-is-afraid-of-bitcoin/

======
oliwarner
Their current model seems to be they want a 30% cut whenever a developer so
much as farts. If you don't give them their 30%, they kick you out.

BitCoin not being a real currency probably jumps over their legalese a little
and would allow somebody to make an in-app payment without giving Apple their
"dues".

I frankly think the whole situation is ridiculous. God knows how Apple (and
the others, to be fair) justify hogging 30% developers' revenues but
conversely, what idiots are going to put their livelihoods on the line with
something as changeable as BitCoin? It's not just that its rate can crash but
that Apple can very swiftly make you an ex-developer.

------
petrilli
I seriously doubt that any executive at Apple has given 5 minutes thought to
Bitcoin.

------
paulhauggis
I can't honestly see anyone trusting Bitcoin at this point, aside from people
that need it for illegal activities.

